# Rafter spacing for tarp covered canopy



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

How far apart can I space wood rafters when it is only going to be covered with "chicken wire" and large tarps for a large outdoor canopy ?

(we are in South Carolina and heavy snow is very rare, though it did happen recently)


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Canopy*

It depends on the roof style. If it is a straight gable, I would still put them no less than 2 foot apart. That is because - and again other factors such as the thickness of the tarp used on the roof - the tarp could sag if they are too far apart.


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I was busy for a while but got a start on the project and wanted to share a photo. (the rafters are being spaced 2 feet apart)


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*roof*

Ok, I see what you are doing now. What is that for exactly?


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

Actually it is to give my Border Collie a large area to exercise in no matter what the weather (about 80 feet long by 16 feet wide)

(she likes for me to be in there also to throw Frisbees and balls, she does not like to exercise by herself so I get some exercise too 

Here in South Carolina we can go thru times where it can sometimes rain over a several day period and Border Collies get frustrated when they have pent up energy from not being able to run for a few days. (she is an indoor dog, but usually gets plenty of outdoor time)

That is why I decided to cover her yard with some large tarps, it has the added benefit of giving my dog and I some shade on the hot summer days









Originally I had a 3/4" PVC frame curved over the tops of the fence posts, but a very rare heavy snow collapsed about 2/3 of it so I am switching to a wood frame. (fortunately I had a fair amount of treated lumber sitting around from a past project we decided to put off for now)

I had put back up half of the PVC framing in the meantime so at least half the yard would stay dry and shaded, but later added extra frame support that was needed because strong wind gusts were able to flex the PVC too much and cause a collapse. It is two vertical 1 1/2 PVC pipes fastened to underneath the top of the PVC frame.

I will eventually extend the wood frame further and further till the entire thing is a wood frame.

Here are some photos of the original all PVC construction as well as some current photos of how it is as of right now -

(on the inside views you can see at the far end where I am starting the wood frame)


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*rafter spacing*

Ok, yeah, 2 foot apart would be fine for that.


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's a couple pics to update my progress so far -


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, meant to post an update sooner, but been busy trying to get other yard stuff done 

Here are some photos that show the finished (for now) wood frame.
(I have to do a separate reply to include the rest of the photos)

(eventually I plan to extend the wood frame all the way, but I am done for right now


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

Here are the rest of the photos, these show the finished (for now) frame with the tarp roof attached.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Good Work*

Glad you went with the 2 foot rafters. The chicken wire definitely made a difference as well. You collie should like that large space.


----------



## suobs (Apr 25, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet structure but blue tarps will deteriorate from sun alone in less than a year, at least here in South Florida. Now that you have a frame roof why not put up a sheathing roof deck and shingles for a more permanent roof? Might need some structural reinforcement if you do.


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

suobs said:


> That's a pretty sweet structure but blue tarps will deteriorate from sun alone in less than a year, at least here in South Florida. Now that you have a frame roof why not put up a sheathing roof deck and shingles for a more permanent roof? Might need some structural reinforcement if you do.


Thanks for the suggestion, but amazingly enough I have had similar tarps last longer.

The main reason for tarps is that I have been on a very tight budget as far as what extra funds I had available for this project.

I have considered as a future possibility of switching to a more permanent but still relatively lightweight roofing material when the budget would allow, perhaps something like fiberglass sheets might be one possibility.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

DIY SC said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but amazingly enough I have had similar tarps last longer.
> 
> The tarps will be fine. They definitely will last longer than 1 year. I have had tarps sit on the ground that lasted way longer than that.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey SC..... Nice job.... and nice job takeing care of that pup:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your pics were interesting..... BUT YOU NEED MORE OF YOUR PUP...:yes::yes::yes:

Best


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey SC..... Nice job.... and nice job takeing care of that pup:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Your pics were interesting..... BUT YOU NEED MORE OF YOUR PUP...:yes::yes::yes:
> 
> Best


Thanks !

Since you asked for more pics of my pup -


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Good looking boarder collie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIY SC (Feb 26, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Good looking boarder collie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, and as you might know, such breeds love to get exercise, that is why I needed to have a covered area so she could play and get exercise both on rainy days as well as hot sunny days where shade is very much needed.

She is actually a Border Collie / Beagle mix so she had the energy of a Border Collie and the keen smelling ability of a Beagle 

(I see from the photo your cute dog you like having a dog in the family too !)


----------

